# Freestyle listings?



## Simon Curran (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi ladies and gents,
I hope someone may be able to help me, I am trying to find a list of the freestyle maneuvers (be it in book form or on the internet) for personal reference to serve as a reminder.
Would anybody around here happen to know of a website or a book resource (which is still in print) where I could find them?
Thanks in advance
Simon


----------



## jonah2 (Jul 14, 2005)

Simon Curran said:
			
		

> ...I am trying to find a list of the freestyle maneuvers ...


Enter the Golden One with lots of code talk - me thinks

Mr Curran, Here is a list from my rough notes and scribbles - white through 1st Brown

*B = Base Move/Take Down*
1 = Pivot in Place to Forward Bow
2 = Push Drag
3 = Front Cross Over Step Out
4 = Front Cross Over  Step Out  Step Through
a = First Variation  Vertical Punch to Head
b = Second Variation  Uppercut Punch to Body
H = Palm Heel
fK = Front Snap Kick using forward leg.
bk = Back Knuckle
5 = Step Through
6 = Rear Cross Over
P = Punch
hK = Heel Kick
dK = Drag Kick

B1a B1b
B2a B2b
B3a B3b
B4a B4b
B1aH B1bH
B2aH B2bH
B3aH B3bH
B4aH B4bH
B1aHfK B1bHfK
B2aHfK B2bfK
B3aHfK B3bHfK
B4aHfK B4bHfK
B1aHfKbk B1bHfKbk
B2aHfKbk B2bHfKbk
B3aHfKbk B3bHfKbk
B4aHfKbk B4bHfKbk
B5a B5b
B5aP B5bP
B5aPbk B5bPbk
B5aPbkhK B5bPbkhK
tsKrK rKtsK
tsKB5aPbk tsKB5bPbk
B1atsKrK tsKB5b
rKtsK6bk rKtsK6hK
rKtsK6bkhK rKtsK6hKbk
rKtsKB5a rKtsKB5b
rKtsKB5aP rKtsKB5bP
B1aPdK B1bPdK
B2aPdK B2bPdK
B3aPdK B3bPdK
B4aPdK B4bPdK
B5aPrK B5bPrK
B6ahKbk B6bhKbk

Jonah


----------



## thesensei (Jul 14, 2005)

Len Brassard's site has a list of the original freestyle requirements for each belt.  You can find it at familymartialartscenter.com

Salute,
Jeremiah


----------



## Simon Curran (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks a lot for your help gents. :asian:


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 15, 2005)

www.wakogb.co.uk

 They have a copy of thier BB syllabus on line.
 Or you could look for 

 "Kickboxing,
  a Framework for Success".
 by
 Pat O'Keeffe.


 It doesn't have a syllabus,so to speak,but it is a good addition to any library concerning freestyle kickboxing.
 I hope this helps you in some way......
 :asian:


----------



## Simon Curran (Jul 15, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> www.wakogb.co.uk
> 
> They have a copy of thier BB syllabus on line.
> Or you could look for
> ...


Sorry, I should have been more specific, I meant the Kenpo freestyle maneuvres, but thanks for the link anyway, looks interesting nevertheless


----------

